# he ate the foam pads from my headphones



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

as i was writing one topic on here, sonny managed to eat the earphone pad-cover things off the ear buds from my ipod...
should i be worried?
i cant believe he ate them!
will he pass them, or is this a bigger deal?


----------



## irlandesa (Jun 6, 2005)

Ugh, my Chaka did the same thing to mine a few months back! It didn't cause him any digestive trouble, so hopefully it won't be a problem for yours, either.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Scruffy did the same yesterday - ate a bit of polystyrene and I was freaking out because my hub left it in his reach :roll: 

He seems ok though!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

just keep an eye on him for the next 2 days or so, if he seems to be going bathroom normally for the next 2 days or so i woudlnt worry...if he seems to be strainging and not pooping or looks realy bloated then it would be the sighn of a possible blockage.

he SHOULD be ok being there soft they tend to pass from whatim told...but keep an eye on him just in case...

its amazing what they decide taste good huh!?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison almost ate one of the pads for my earbuds as well! I saved it just in time.

They get into the strangest things.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

It seems anything that is foam rubber or has it in it is tempting to a chi. All three of these have totally destroyed anything with foam. I try not to buy anything with it so they don't tear it up.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie has eaten at least three sets of ear-phone covers, and she's been no worse for the wear...but it's sure helped my boys to learn to pick up their things!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

foxywench said:


> just keep an eye on him for the next 2 days or so, if he seems to be going bathroom normally for the next 2 days or so i woudlnt worry...if he seems to be strainging and not pooping or looks realy bloated then it would be the sighn of a possible blockage.
> 
> he SHOULD be ok being there soft they tend to pass from whatim told...but keep an eye on him just in case...
> 
> its amazing what they decide taste good huh!?


I perfectly agree! If he is straining, vomiting, or not eating/drinking normally at all in the next few days and/or few poops I would take him to a vet for an X-ray. otherwise, we will have to assume they passed


----------

